# Grafiken übereinanderlegen



## Tacko (4. Jul 2011)

Hey Community,

Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar möchte ich verschiedene Grafiken übereinanderlegen. Die Grafiken teilen sich in Hintergrund, Mittelgrund und Vordergrund auf und sollen unabhängig voneinander positioniert werden.Natürlich sollen die Ebenen, soweit sie nicht verdeckt werden, dadrunter noch sichtbar sein...hatt jemand eine Idee wie das gehen könnte? Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen soll das Spiel Schiffeversenken sein 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 
Tacko


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (4. Jul 2011)

Hi,

das funktioniert mit png Dateien, die einen transparenten Hintergrund haben.
Dabei ist zu beachten, das Grafiken, die zuerst auf die Leinewand gesetzte werden,
am weitesten Hinten sind.


Gruß


----------



## Titanpharao (4. Jul 2011)

Genau, du nimmst einfach 2 Transparente Bilder.

GIF oder PNG, je nachdem obs schick oder nicht schick sein soll


----------

